# Amplificador Altech XP6000 - 600w RMS , que opinan?



## electro-nico (Ene 14, 2008)

Que opinan de éste amplificador.. ?

http://oferta.deremate.com.ar/id=16105795_amplificador-de-potencia-altech-xp6000-600-600-w

Tirara bien?


----------



## Dano (Ene 14, 2008)

vale acotar que ese amplificador tira 300W+300W en 4 Ohm

Uno no tiende a usar los amplificador en 2Ohm para obtener más estabilidad térmica, no sería lindo que en una fiesta el amplificador se proteja y te deje "a pata".

Personalmente prefiero algún amplificador QSC o Crest aunque sea viejito, los veo más guerreros. Pero los precios son otra historia.

Saludos


----------



## electro-nico (Ene 15, 2008)

mmm..

la verdad es que no te entendi muy bien lo que me dijiste

vos decis que se podria quemar?

salu2


----------



## flara (Ene 15, 2008)

no tiene mala pinta el amplificador, pero comparto la opinion de dano, no t pilles un crown no es necesario ay algun peavy a buen precio x lo menos aqui en españa, mejor compra algo de una marca que de mas confianza, yo no compro marcas que no se conocen sin saber que llevan dentro. Por lo general las cosas baratas siempre salen caras...


----------



## axizhe (Ene 15, 2008)

Yo e estado en las paguinas de QSC y ofrecen todos los diagramas de los amplificadores son bastante buenos, soy estudiante de electronica y parecen bastante completos, sin embargo trabajo con una orquesta de musica popular como plomo-tecnico-iluminador, tenemos unas potencias Peavy CS800, el modelo viejo, son espectaculares, estas bienen con la mejor proteccion anticorto que he visto y tiran 600w por canal reales sobre 8 ohm, es increible lo que tiran los planos del amplificador tambien se ofrecen en internet y es el mejor que he visto, el otro dia se pusieron en corto, se desoldo por dentro un plus y quedo totalmente en corto y se corto el canal ese pero la potencia ni se inmuto, lo saque lo solde y anduvo perfecto otra vez


----------



## josesoto (Mar 11, 2008)

La  idea  se trata de orientar  y es mejor  comprar algo que si te funcione por años y no por unos  meses 
seria bueno un QSC   MX2000a  o MX3000a o si encuentras
 MX1500      MX2000    es modelo 1984 a 1990   
la verdad yo uso MX3000a    y MX2000a  son excelentes


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Mar 11, 2008)

Yo las ví en persona. Otras potencias de la misma marca vienen con el frente pintado con naves espaciales. De verdad.
No confiaría.
Es cierto que son baratas, pero por algo serán.
Si no llegás a una QSC, Crest, Peavey, Yamaha, etc; buscá las Macrotec que andan bien y son baratas.


----------



## josesoto (Mar 11, 2008)

Si te animas armarlo  un QSC  te mando toda la información mas el pcb 
QSC MX 2000  MX1500 Y MX700  tambien te mandare  una foto 
del amplificador


----------



## Manonline (Mar 11, 2008)

josesoto, estaria bueno qe compartas con todos nosotros aquella información de la que hablas acerca de las QSC. Yo tambien tengo un sinfin de circuitos acerca de audio sacados de este foro.

Salu2,
Mano.


----------



## JSBSARABIA1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Si te animas armarlo un QSC te mando toda la información mas el pcb 
QSC MX 2000 MX1500 Y MX700 tambien te mandare una foto 
del amplificador 

Josesoto, me gustaria armar el qsc mx2000 0 el mx1500 por favor mandame el pcb y toda la información necesaria.

saludos.


----------



## axizhe (Jun 23, 2008)

Hola: disculpa la demora, si todavia tenes ganas, te mando la información que tengo y vos la tuya, yo quiero armas ahora, algo mas bien un poco mas chico pero mejorar la fidelidad, unos 500 w por canal, estereo. sin embargo quisiera ver si los transistores que usa tienen algun primo mas "barato".


----------



## maxmpd1979 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hola Josesoto, estaria interesado en armar la qsc mx2000 o mx3000 podes pasarme por favor  la información que tengas ya que no arme nunca algo tan grande. te hago una consulta, recolecte información sobre lq qsc1300 modificada pero me falta. Ya que hay dos circuitos dando vueltas y no se cual es que realmente funciona tenes el pcb, shematic, lista de componentes, va cualquier información que me sea de ayuda ya que soy nuevito en el tema de estas pot grandes. Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## dandany (Oct 25, 2008)

che me recomeidna una macrotec bmx para mi el nombre es muy chinese jejeje una de estas me tengo que comprar va a andar bien? 

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-41240515-potencia-600-watts-macrotec-bmx-nueva-oferta-cgarantia-_JM_


----------



## Manonline (Oct 26, 2008)

mira.. esas potencias estan buenas... vi dos en toda mi vida  la de "150w RMS" y la de "600w RMS". Se la bancan muuy bien... la de 600w estuvo funcionando toda una temporada en un boliche y sigue viva, la otra la usan en eventos chicos-medianos y tambien anda de 10. ademas es una empresa argentina y la atensión es excelente.
eso si... ni ahi es la potencia qu te dicen...
espero que te haya servido la información

salu2,
mano.


----------



## maxmpd1979 (Oct 29, 2008)

Hola dandany, mira yo de esas potencias tengo dos una de 300 + 300, la cual causo problema tras problema. A tl punto que se me cortaban las pistas en el circuito. Termine haciendo el impreso yo. La otra es de 600 + 600 despues de un tiempo considearable se me quemaron los tr de salida pero luego se los cambie por los originales mj15003 on y santo remedio, no c si todavia le pondran los mismos tr. y la potencia que acusan ni se acerca a la que realmente tienen. Conclusion me las termine armando yo y es el dia de hoy que tengo 9 pot de 600 + 600 (seis de ellas trabajan las 20 hs por dias) y nunca un problema. Conclusion el circuito es fiable pero la calidad de componentes y mano de obra deja que desear. saludos


----------



## dandany (Oct 30, 2008)

ah bueno che gracias por sus comentarios es para una escuela lo que tengo que comprar y como no quier defraudar ni quedar mal gastando plata de mas osea ya se el dicho que lo barato sale caro pero veo que los dj de aca de rcia chaco se compran un combo conocidisimo de una tal dancis de mercalibre quiero saber si es fiable porlomenos ese....esta 1150$ trae 2 bafles de 12 y un amplificador para conectar los micros  efectos y un pequeño mixer 

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-41678907-mixer-7-entradas-s-bafles-trapecio-con-driver-microfono-_JM_


----------



## crazysound (Ene 11, 2009)

Hola a todos, alguien ha podido armar algún circuito QSC? Gracias.


----------



## danielfer23 (Mar 4, 2009)

mira lo que es su hermano pequeño https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/viewtopic.php?p=174934#174934


----------



## Juan Jose (Mar 24, 2009)

crazysound dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, alguien ha podido armar algún circuito QSC? Gracias.



Si, no es facil pero anda muy bien.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/179649/

saludos

juan jose


----------



## jorge 1 (Mar 30, 2009)

hola mi nonbre es jorge y necesito ayuda para reparar una qsc mx2000a el problema que tiene es que el voltage de las vias va incrementando rapidamente y control alguno ya he intentado varias cosas pero no he podido dar con el daño ya que todos sus componentes miden en buen estado y los modulos hybridos estas buenos espero su ayuda y consejo señores gracias


----------



## Juan Jose (Mar 31, 2009)

jorge 1 dijo:
			
		

> hola mi nonbre es jorge y necesito ayuda para reparar una qsc mx2000a el problema que tiene es que el voltage de las vias va incrementando rapidamente y control alguno ya he intentado varias cosas pero no he podido dar con el daño ya que todos sus componentes miden en buen estado y los modulos hybridos estas buenos espero su ayuda y consejo señores gracias



Jorge, tioenes el manual de reparacion de esa serie?. Para hablar en iguales terminos respecto de los componentes. Sino te lo paso.

Juan jose


----------



## fer141982 (Oct 20, 2009)

electro-nico dijo:


> que opinan de este amplificador.. ?
> 
> http://oferta.deremate.com.ar/id=16105795_amplificador-de-potencia-altech-xp6000-600-600-w
> 
> tirara bien?



Mira yo los he desarmado y son una porquería, ni siquiera traen disipadores de aluminio, te recomiendo o un zkx, American Pro. Ésas andan en precios parecidos a lo que estás viendo y empujan mucho mas, un abrazo, suerte.


----------



## jonas961 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hola, buenas, tengo una pregunta, estoy por comprar una potencia, vi la Altech xp6000 que tira 300+300 en 4 Ohms, la otra que vi es la Macrotec bmx 800 que entrega 400+400 en 4 Ohms, la primera que mencioné cuesta 800$, la segunda 850$. Cual me recomiendan ?


----------



## fer141982 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hola, mira, yo ya compré una Macrotec bmx 16 la que supuestamente es de 800 + 800 y son una porquería, ni siquiera llegan a los 200 por canal en 4 Ohms rms y las Altech son de pésima calidad. Te recomiendo que gastes unos pesitos mas en algo como una American Pro o zkx


----------



## pedrinrc29 (Ago 27, 2011)

Yo también recomiendo American Pro, la apx 800. Anda bastante bien, le ponés una doble de 15 pulgadas por canal y va a full.

Apx 800 es una potencia barata y rendidora.


----------



## wlater (Nov 22, 2021)

Hola grupo, tengo este ampli altech, le levante el circuito y lo adjunto acá. Resulta que quema los transistores de salida así que me puse a analizar el funcionamiento. Veo que las resistencias R9 y R10 que forman parte del circuito de protección por sobrecarga están quemadas, tiene de 1/4 W y no se puede leer el valor, comparando con otros circuitos de la nube (audison por ejemplo) vi que usan ser de 2K7 y 1 watt. Alguien tiene o ha trabajado en estas placass y puede confirmar si esto es cierto? gracias


----------



## dmc (Nov 22, 2021)

Mirando rápidamente, me parece que hay errores en la etapa de entrada.
Si subieras unas imágenes de las placas originales de ambos lados( lado componentes y lado pistas) trataría de darte una mano en controlar el esquema.


----------



## teru79 (Dic 9, 2021)

Esta es la placa de xp6000
Más fotos
Este circuito se parece bastante


----------

